# TV's



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Just checking when I come out I am bringing my TV's with me, they will work won't they over there?

Cherie x:confused2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Just checking when I come out I am bringing my TV's with me, they will work won't they over there?
> 
> Cherie x:confused2:


Yes Cherie, theres no problem with that.


----------



## ericdemetriou (Jul 15, 2009)

Cherie said:


> Just checking when I come out I am bringing my TV's with me, they will work won't they over there?
> 
> Cherie x:confused2:


Hi Cherie,

If your tv's are LCD/Plasma they should work but if they are the older type (with CRT's) they will probably need chipping as the pic will be ok but there will be no sound.

Eric


----------

